# Telluride discount tix



## Abe17 (May 21, 2010)

I was there last week and looked for a long time to find a deal. The best deal I could find was if you purchased three lift tickets per person (I think it was like $55-$65/day)... they would not offer the deal for you to split it with a buddy or for less than three days. We ended up on skiing one day and paid full price. But, I will admit that it was worth it...


----------

